# I cleaned his sheath for the first time O.O



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Always take time to rinse! It can be an irritant for them. Even if they are antsy, make sure you always rinse or just use warm water and no soap if you don't think you'll have time to rinse the soap off.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I will check it tomorrow. I REALLY hope he is okay. I will officially use just warm water. I feel so bad. Is there anyway I know if it looks like an infection..I don't think he will get an infection but irritation!..Should I rinse it off tomorrow really well?

I feel like a horrible person.


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

Oh, don't beat yourself up over it! One day won't trigger the end of the world, he might be a little itchy, but his bits won't fall off because of it  

My guys can get pretty antsy-pants'd when I clean them out too. Usually I plant myself firmly against their hip (JUST in case they decide to throw a kick) and tell them 'Loki/Red/Divo _hold still_. Almost done.' in a firm but soothing voice. Sometimes I just go up there using water as a lubricant, get the bean, get out, then come back the next day to finish it all up with some KY. 

Loads of treats at the end, of course. Divo had _three lima bean sized chunks_ stuck in his you-know-what. I got one out by just goin' up in there, and then the other two when he relaxed and dropped the next day. That was an experience XD he wasn't haltered and wasn't tied, just "THERE IT IS! GRAB HOLD!" :lol:


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

...I'm so glad I own mares LOL


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

I usually take the head off of the hose and turn the water on low, then stick the hose up in there for a little bit, moving it back and forth and letting the water run out on it's own. Rook seems to really like the water hose at that time...LOL.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I use the hose too. Great for rinsing. This time of year the water is not _that_ cold.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

thanks everyone.
He seemed fine but I will clean the rest tonight to make sure it is all squeeky clean.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Next time just lube him up with baby oil, go for a ride and then rinse. The gunk will slide off like butter.


----------



## BryCowboy7 (May 24, 2009)

Well I just got my horses sheath cleaned not that long ago... I hear that we should do it about every 8 months... isn't that right?


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

hahaha ughhhh . what a negative to owning a gelding . other then that i perfer geldings over mares myself.. on the other hand.. my pony doesn't mind it at all. it's not hard to do, just gross.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

It's not that bad to clean them.

And you don't want to clean _too_ often - something I learned this year.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

sometimes you have to clean them more often depending on the horse


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Check with your vet. I was cleaning really regularly and he told me to stop because they need to have some of that 'stuff' up in there. I had no idea.


----------



## LittlemanRob (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm new to horses (5 months)and this is a detail that everyone has conveniently left out. Let me get this completely straight... I have to wash his wang? Or pay someone else to wash it? LOL


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

you can..cheaper in the long run or you can have the vet come out to do it..it's really easy and after you get over the fact you are...touching it..then well it's not so bad. It's gross but needs to be done because they can have problems urinating if there is a bean in there and it's uncomfortable.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

LittlemanRob said:


> I'm new to horses (5 months)and this is a detail that everyone has conveniently left out. Let me get this completely straight... I have to wash his wang? Or pay someone else to wash it? LOL


You are a male and you can not say the word sheath or penis?

And to answer your question, yes to both. It is a horse. You are just cleaning it.

How often depends on the horse. Some, because of amount of body oils, how clean they are, where they sleep, get really gross really quickly, some seem to never get that dirty.


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> How often depends on the horse. Some, because of amount of body oils, how clean they are, where they sleep, get really gross really quickly, some seem to never get that dirty.


I agree completely. The saddlebred I had only had to be cleaned once in the year that I owned him. Rook on the other hand, had been cleaned when I first got him in April by the lady who I got him from. I just had to clean it again a little while back...only about 4 months after the previous cleaning. I normally wait until I hear a sloshing noise when they trot, or in my case...pace in the pasture or under saddle. It's a gross noise, and I just can't stand it...but that's just me. I want my guys to be happy and healthy. If that means that I have to stick my arm up in his sheath up to my elbow to try to pull it out manually to clean it, then that's exactly what I'll do.


----------



## LittlemanRob (Sep 14, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> You are a male and you can not say the word sheath or penis?
> 
> And to answer your question, yes to both. It is a horse. You are just cleaning it.
> 
> How often depends on the horse. Some, because of amount of body oils, how clean they are, where they sleep, get really gross really quickly, some seem to never get that dirty.


Wang is just a funnier word than penis or sheath. Sorry. 

I'm a little amused at the whole prospect, not horrified or anything. Just that no one cared to mention that fact to me.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

wow, I didn't bother to see what gender you were but you are a guy...i know...my husband won't clean his horse's sheath so I had to do it. Which now I don't mind doing. I needed to learn and get some experience because I finished vet. assist. school but need the hands on job experience so now I'm like BRING IT ON!


----------



## LittlemanRob (Sep 14, 2010)

I don't mind cleaning it if it needs to be done, but being a new horseman it was one of the little details I was unaware of. Its kind of funny in a way and I'm guessing its one of those details you do when the neighbors and kids aren't in sight.

My mini is also a boy so I'm guessing he needs the same attention. Does it make any difference as to whether he is a gelding or a stallion? More often, less often, different method? How do I tell if they need cleaning? Do they get mad at you for doing it?


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

LittlemanRob said:


> I don't mind cleaning it if it needs to be done, but being a new horseman it was one of the little details I was unaware of. Its kind of funny in a way and I'm guessing its one of those details you do when the neighbors and kids aren't in sight.
> 
> My mini is also a boy so I'm guessing he needs the same attention. Does it make any difference as to whether he is a gelding or a stallion? More often, less often, different method? How do I tell if they need cleaning? Do they get mad at you for doing it?


 
Your mini does need the same attention. Doesn't matter if its a gelding or stallion. They all need cleaned. You need it usually every 6 months to a year I believe that is what it is. You will know when it needs cleaning because when their friend comes out and says hello you will see smegma on it and it's really gross and dried out looking....i was just going to show you a picture but it all came up as adult content O.O AHHHHHHHHHH!!! 
Anyways,you will also need to check for a bean in his urethra. It's a hard substancance that needs to be removed. If not then in some cases it will hurt to urinate and he will be uncomfortable.

I noticed our gelding will let his penis drop excessively if his sheath and penis needs cleaned. It's probably uncomfortable for him but since I cleaned it it's been tucked back up


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Oh wow, for some reason, I had the mind set that only stallions needed cleaning for breeding purposes and stuff. Is there any natural way a horse can clean himself? I mean like, wild horses and such?


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I honestly don't thinkt here is a natural way to clean a sheath. It does help if they have a clean enviroment. Not saying Ludo doesn't because he has one of the cleanest you could get. But if it's muddy or sandy you might notice some of that debris when cleaning. I think there was some grit from the granite in the dry lot in the smegma but couldbe wrong.


----------



## LittlemanRob (Sep 14, 2010)

Well I thought I'd try small and inspected the minis equipment. Too dirty for words but he wasn't a fan of the water on his parts but I did manage to clean it up a bit. I'm thinking he just needs to get used to it before I bring on any cleaner in case I can't get it off. I'll try him on water for a bit yet. I didn't really know where to find the bean but I felt around and I didn't some across anything hard around the opening.

I'll try big guy when he has calmed down from his separation anxiety. One really awesome thing about my big horse is that cleaning his feet is so easy. He just picks them up and holds them up when I touch them. As long as the minis around that is. He also has great feet.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

well good for you!
It can get really messy and you will know when there is a bean.
Next time I go clean I am going to use a lubericant instead of water and cleanser. 
Just use warm water first to get him use to it and eventually he should drop it for you.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Littleman, if you do not know when they were cleaned last, it might be easier to have the vet tranquilize them and give them a nice thorough job. They can also give you pointers while they are there. Sometimes finding the bean is difficult. I have never mastered it.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Ugh, I WISH it was that easy to clean my gelding. He's almost 30, so no tranqs for him. And he has this lover-ly condition that is very like a chronic yeast infection, according to my vet, and it is incurable, and he's had it for as long as I've had him (about 17 yrs). He gets very itchy and gross, so every couple months I have to clean him. He doesn't drop - EVER, not even on his own to urinate, and since the vet doesn't want him to have tranqs because of his age, I have to go up inside, which he HATES. One day I WILL get kicked, I have no doubt. In addition there is a horrid sickly sweet smell to his smegma, and if it gets on your skin, the stink will not wash off for days, no matter how much you scrub. Absolutely my least favorite horse chore ever. Good thing I love him so much...


----------



## Hanover (Apr 2, 2010)

I too was a newbee to this particular job and was surprised that I actually was able to do it. It took a few tries but the sheath is pretty clean now; however, I have yet to remove the bean. I can feel it but just can't get it out. I tried to the point that my horse was just not having any more of it and I didn't want to hurt him or cause irritation which could lead to a bigger problem.

Will putting lubricant on it (as much as I can feel of it) and/or cleaner such as Excalibur soften it? Do they ever come out on their own?


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I've FINALLY got Claymore to the point that I can clean the sheath itself, but not the actual penis. He sucks that thing in tight as he can and will not let go. Vet actually has to sedate him quite heavily to clean him. Since he is filthy down there compared to my other horses (and I've heard horses that have pink parts do get dirtier) he's one that needs done much more often. My colt, Finn, is the polar opposite, you just scratch his belly and he flops everything out. :lol:


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Indyhorse said:


> My colt, Finn, is the polar opposite, you just scratch his belly and he flops everything out. :lol:


 

hahaha,too funny.


----------



## hhadavis (May 3, 2008)

Last year I started making it a routine of when shots/coggins are due so the vet can do it. I can clean Snaps (TWH), he will tolerate it for awhile but if I take too long he sucks it in...I dont even have to halter him..he just stands there with this "lets get this done mom" look. He seems to need cleaning more often, honestly dont know if I would try it with Cochise, hes a kicker by nature when nervous, however I have on occasion worked my way to desensitizing him there in case I get brave and want to give it a try. Actually now its nothing for me to talk about it or do it now ...but the looks on peoples face when I tell them Ive done that is priceless. My husband doesnt even want me to talk about it, came to the barn one time saw what i was doing and quickly walked back to the house LOL..good thing the neighbors havent caught me in that act, they would really wonder about me I guess not that they dont already think Im a little off.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

about a month ago I cleaned Phantom's sheath for the first time by myself. I wasn't planning on it but he was just "chilling" 0.0 and I realized he hadnt had it done in a while....no one else was around so i armed myself with gloves and warm water and off I went....i have never been THAT close to my horse haha it's really not bad once you get passed the smell (Eww) : P


----------



## LittlemanRob (Sep 14, 2010)

Well I guess our parts would be pretty fragrant if we didn't wash them for months of years


----------



## Hanover (Apr 2, 2010)

"My husband doesnt even want me to talk about it"
I know exactly what you mean. My poor non-horsey hubby is mortified when I bring up the subject whenever we meet horse owners. I try to reassure him that it is "okay".


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh I knew I would have to start doing this, I think Hunter will try to kick me to the moon. One of the girls at my barn is a sheath cleaner, I may get her to do it.


----------



## LittlemanRob (Sep 14, 2010)

That must look great on a resume LOL.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

hmm i cleaned my first sheath not to long ago lol my little colt was to moritified to relax and drop lol i was wunder the impression that you wouldn't have to clean stallions to often unless you are actually breeding. because they "clean" themselves naturally. and thats why no sheath cleaning is needed out in the wild. because there are no geldings out there lol


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

I usually get the vet to do it when he come out for teeth but forgot to ask last time he was out so i had to do it myself.

Luckily if i scratch Phoenix anywhere near his hips he drops instantly. I used warm water and sheath cleaner and although it was pretty nasty it wasn't too bad. I've been getting him used to the hose and the hose attachment and he let me rinse him pretty well (i secretly think he enjoyed every minute of it)

I tried to find a bean but honestly that i think i need practice at that part.


----------



## Benny (Mar 10, 2010)

LittlemanRob said:


> That must look great on a resume LOL.


Hahaha. Oh God, that would be funny. Think of the weird looks. And I just not long made a resume. XD


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

So while we're discussing this, how _do_ you go about removing the bean?
I can clean the sheath, but can't find the bean... maybe my horse hasn't developed one yet?


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

not all horses will have a bean developed. The bean is in the urethra opening. Sometimes if not removed it can cause pain and be life threatening because the bean can actually block the urethra and they can not urinate normally.
I am not 100% positive how to properly remove the bean. I just know where it's located. I would have your vet do a sheath cleaning sometime and have him show you how to properly extract the bean without hurting your gelding.

Some male horses create a lot of smegma and some create very little...hope that helps.


----------



## JustPaint (Sep 27, 2010)

LOL this the only downside I see to owning a gelding. Is it any worse than cleaning anal glads? Ugh those stink.

I remember at a barn when someone said the word beans to me, needless to say the look on my face had them in stitches. Then they told me. Honestly it wasn't bad watching it, the only part that worries me is getting kicked.


----------



## Luvs2jump (Oct 11, 2010)

Someone asked that they heard they should clean the Sheath every 8 months, just to clearify, it's at least every 6 months!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Soda rarely drops either so up I go. Thankfully he is very good about it. Seems to have the "just get it over with" attitude. I also have very long, narrow hands, fingers, and wrists so I can get all the way up no matter how far he sucks back. At the very back it's a 2-3 finger operation, but I can get up there. Last night I even managed to get the bean out without him dropping.  Who knew you could feel so proud :lol:

I haven't tried a hose for rinsing yet, but I have a medium sized syringe that I use. It works well and that way I can rinse it with warm water.

My non-horsie bf is also complete disgusted by it. He got really upset actually when he first found out what it was. Silly boy.


----------



## LeahDaisyD (Oct 15, 2010)

I cannot tell you how glad I am to hear that this is something my vet can show me how to do. He's just castrated my ram lambs, so I guess we'll continue the theme of getting up close and personal with male parts. 

I was hoping my neighbor, who has a mini stallion and mini gelding could show me how to do it, but when I brought up sheath cleaning, she looked at me like I was nuts. "I just squirt the hose up there. I'm not touching it". When I told her my riding instructor back east told me this was a mandatory thing, my neighbor said, "in the wild nobody is cleaning their sheaths"  Now, every time her mini stallion rubs his butt on her, I tell her it's because he needs his sheath cleaned.


----------



## lovemyhorseys (Jul 19, 2010)

kmdstar said:


> ...I'm so glad I own mares LOL


You and me both. lol


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Mares are worse, they get all crusty and narly on their 'parts', so much that I have sponges marked 'eye' or 'butt'.

While I don't relish my sheath cleaning moments at least it is not a once a week crusty mare deal.


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

Thankfully Jack really only needs done once a year. It makes it a lot easier that he seems to really enjoy it....he stands with his back legs wide and droops his head and ears and gets a dreamy look on his face, it's a bit disturbing,lol.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I am firmly of the oppinion that if it isnt broke don't fix it!
I only ever clean a sheath if one of them has an infection or an irritation


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Red would drop if you scratch his butt! He was always dirty - full of rice hulls, crusty looking junk - only once did I find a small bean though and it was about the size of a black eyed pea. I would spray water up his yin yang all the time to keep it as clean as possible and have cleaned him on a regular basis.

Someone said put baby oil up there. Big negative for Red. The vet said it actually burns them. Red's sheath swelled up on one side and was very warm to the touch as he had a little fever in it. Cool water on him and he was fine after a few days but never again will I use baby oil. The vet actually said to use Dawn dishwashing liquid.

Sarge is never dirty when he drops - I need to check him though. He is hubby's horse but hubby said absolutely not - he was NOT doing that. Biscuit seems to be very clean also when he drops but I am going to check them for signs of a bean!


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

I have 3 geldings and they are cleaned once a year when the vet tranqs them for their dental care. In between, I just pick out the crusty parts that I can feel during grooming. They get crusty but they've never had medical problems. 

I think that QOS makes a great point - you can put stuff up there that smells good to us, etc. but it's not what mother nature intended so it can sometimes cause more problems than the smegma itself. Just like bubble bath soap/salts cause some women to have yeast infections due to changing the pH levels of the inner workings. Some times too much of a good thing is not better, in other words. 

FYI - In the wild, the males aren't gelded - so they have normal sexual responses that flare the urethral opening and help loosen the bean so that it doesn't get stuck and/or doesn't become a problem. They might get dirty sheaths but not so much problems with beans as geldings.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

FWIW: There is an article in the Jan 2011 issue (pg 68) of Practical Horseman that says it is rarely needed. It is by Dr Benjamin Espy DVM DACT. Says there are a few medical reasons for cleaning, but the norm should be leave it alone.

We paid to have it done for our only gelding about a year ago...hasn't been done since. Based on that article, I'll probably wait and see.


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

bsms said:


> FWIW: There is an article in the Jan 2011 issue (pg 68) of Practical Horseman that says it is rarely needed. It is by Dr Benjamin Espy DVM DACT. Says there are a few medical reasons for cleaning, but the norm should be leave it alone.
> 
> We paid to have it done for our only gelding about a year ago...hasn't been done since. Based on that article, I'll probably wait and see.


 I really want to see the results of this. I was always under the impression that only stallions had the "self cleaning" function down there.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

While I agree sometime we humans tinker with stuff more than we should, I do believe there are some geldings that really need to be cleaned to be healthy and happy. 

My Mustang gelding for instance would stop on the trail, stretch out to pee, then nothing would happen so we would walk on, then he would stop, stretch again, nothing, or pee a little but not very much. 

Then I cleaned him and realized the smegma he has just inside his sheath gets really hard and chunky (think dried prunes) and it caused him discomfort to drop down and pee. Once I realized he needed cleaning more than the once a year I was doing it, he pees first try out on the trail and we are both happy! 

So yeah, in the wild they would never get done. But in the wild he wouldn't be a gelding or ridden by a human either. I think cleaning him helps him pee better. 

By the way, if the penis looks clean, that doesn't mean the rest of them is clean. My Mustang's penis always looks fine, it's the inside of the sheath's walls that get all crusty and gunky. 

But if your guys can go all natural, more power to 'em. Just be aware that sometimes it does cause the horse discomfort to be grungy if it gets really bad.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Romeo's gets pretty dirty pretty fast. So he has to have his done. But he doesn't drop so up we go... And he makes it embarrassing lol he stretches his neck up and he does the lip stretchy thing...


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

faye said:


> I am firmly of the oppinion that if it isnt broke don't fix it!
> I only ever clean a sheath if one of them has an infection or an irritation


Why wait til they get sore, when you could do it a month or two before without him having a problem? 

I clean out my guy once a year, Jan is my month, can't wait til he drops and gets the sexy face, but it has to be done.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I didn't clean Soda for 3 years and he had a bean the size of 2-3 almonds. After that I cleaned him 6 mnths later. It goes a lot quicker and while he's dirty and has a small bean it isn't completely disgusting and crusty. We'll see how it looks this spring, if it isn't bad I'll probably leave it until the fall.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

kmdstar said:


> ...I'm so glad I own mares LOL


 I agree with you, but they need cleaning too!


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

I was watching a video a few weeks ago of a woman trying to relax the muscles in a horse by holding up his tail and twisting it around gently. Then his 'bits' came out and shes goes 'this is great for sheath cleaning too'  So if you have problems getting it out grab his tail and start twisting XD


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

We don't have geldings anymore but I find it to be mean if you don't clean it or atleast have a vet come out and do it. It can get really dirty and if you don't get the bean out then it can cause a whole lot of problems and it hurts for them to urinate if I remember correctly.
Men with to clean their's...some mean have foreskin and if they don't clean it then it gets nasty.It's kinda like that.

Mares need cleaned as well. There is a pouch like thing by their teats and if you feel around you will find smegma there too. Just get some warm water or some KY jelly and clean it. I cleaned my horse's although I thought she was going to murder me. Just be gentle as those areas are sensitive.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

LittlemanRob said:


> Well I thought I'd try small and inspected the minis equipment. Too dirty for words but he wasn't a fan of the water on his parts but I did manage to clean it up a bit. I'm thinking he just needs to get used to it before I bring on any cleaner in case I can't get it off. I'll try him on water for a bit yet. I didn't really know where to find the bean but I felt around and I didn't some across anything hard around the opening.
> 
> I'll try big guy when he has calmed down from his separation anxiety. One really awesome thing about my big horse is that cleaning his feet is so easy. He just picks them up and holds them up when I touch them. As long as the minis around that is. He also has great feet.


 To find the bean, you need to find the hole where they urinate from by pushing back the extra skin on the head of the penis. Above the hole is a small pocket where the bean forms. It's kind of hard to find unless they drop out. Hope this helps.


----------



## WoodvillePark (Jan 12, 2011)

I got my first gelding a couple of month's ago. Never had a gelding before so don't know what to do. (I have only had 3 mae's so never had to worry) And anyway I don't know how to clean it and my mum say's penis don't ever need cleaning. What do I do? Gidget sorry for kinda taking over you topic.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

AlexS said:


> Mares are worse, they get all crusty and narly on their 'parts', so much that I have sponges marked 'eye' or 'butt'.


 Mares develope smegma on their udders also which need to be cleaned too. It's easier to clean compared to the geldings, and still better to have a mare.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Ugh I just cleaned Gizmo a few weeks ago. I used KY Jelly it is too cold to hose him. I need to go back and do it again, he was getting irritated with me, but I got the bean out. Could not get him to relax. I could get him to drop it but the moment I touched it, up it went. But this was the first time I have ever really cleaned one and got the bean out . It was about the size of my thumbnail not too big. But his previous owner, I'm sure never cleaned it. I kinda have a question that is a little off. He has white on his penis but the only white he has on him is a white sock and a small spot on his face. Do you think he might not be a full Quarter Horse and has Pain in him? Or is it like a marking? Sorry to high jack your thread. I was just really curious.

P.s. My boyfriend also gets crazy when I have to clean it IDK why its stupid. When I told my mom what I did she was like "You did WHAT!" lol.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Every gelding I have ever had (well, it's only been like 5 so I don't know how much of a scientific sample that is) has has at least a small white spot on his penis. I don't know why or if they all have that- but all of mine have. 

It is usually on the topside, and about 1/2 way up. Except for my tovero Paint, who was almost all pink down there.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

trailhorserider.....you know, I've never thought to compare, but thinking about it I think all mine have as well. Well, again, with the exception of Claymore, he's also all pink lol (and man, does the horse with the pink manly bits get gunkier faster!)


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Yeah his is like all in the middle area. The bottom is black and then it goes white in the middle and then black on top again. Ok, I didn't think I would ever be talking about my horses "special parts" like this! lol


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Well, it's probably not a subject I would have brought up on my own, but since you mentioned it, I figured why not, I've made that observation too! :lol:


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

hm....... Our little pinto had that.. but of course he is a pinto.. how big are the spots you guys are talking about? i'll check on my little guy next time he's "hanging out" lol he didn't drop when i tried to clean him so i haven't really observed.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

It's pretty noticeable. Maybe the size of a tangerine or 50 cent piece?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

On Gizmo his whole middle part of it is white.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh and no worries guys...this thread is old sooo I don't mind any hijacking...it's here for people to learn  No more sheath cleaning for me! Just mare udders


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Soda doesn't have any white on his.....


----------



## StarlightGenesis (Dec 9, 2010)

I don't think every eight months is often enough. I clean my horses sheath at least every two weeks, it gets gross otherwise! I LOVE the baby oil idea cause my horse pulls his back in whenever I touch it and I can't get it back out. I'm going to try that!


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm pretty sure someone said don't use baby oil because it can irritate it. The perfumes in it or something.


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

I just read more about horse penis then i ever thought i would. Im gonna have to get the guts to clean my geldings pretty soon. Wish me luck!


----------



## StarlightGenesis (Dec 9, 2010)

LOL. Good luck!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Baby oil WILL irritate your horse's manhood down there.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

haha good read lol
I have to clean Buzz quite regulary, gets dirty quickly.
Last time I cleaned him he had a bean, all I did to remove it was gently move the oustide of the penis around and it just popped out...
Buzz is a good boy and honestly he didn't really care so I'm not sure how that would go with a less then corpartive horse


----------



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

Since we're on this glorious subject, I was wondering, _does anyone do their cleaning without any products/water? _

The first time I did it, I used Excalibur and it turned into a big sloppy mess. Next time, I used warm water and it was a big gooey mess. 

Now, I just always do a little cleaning every month or so after a big workout. My boy will be tired and drop on his own. I check for a bean, gently wipe off his member, then reach up there and peel off any chunkies. I definitely don't get 100% of the debris out of his sheath, but I figure doing a 90% job, but more frequently, is good enough. Yes? _Do you think this is adequate?_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Equina said:


> Since we're on this glorious subject, I was wondering, _does anyone do their cleaning without any products/water? _
> 
> The first time I did it, I used Excalibur and it turned into a big sloppy mess. Next time, I used warm water and it was a big gooey mess.
> 
> Now, I just always do a little cleaning every month or so after a big workout. My boy will be tired and drop on his own. I check for a bean, gently wipe off his member, then reach up there and peel off any chunkies. I definitely don't get 100% of the debris out of his sheath, but I figure doing a 90% job, but more frequently, is good enough. Yes? _Do you think this is adequate?_


 I do that too. On a monthly basis, I just reach up and try to pick out anything I can feel and check for a bean. Once in the summer, I'll wash the penis off with water but may use a cleaner too.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

I didn't want to start a new thread since this one is already good and going.

Tonight i had to do an impromptu cleaning. yesterday i noticed my horse standing in the field like he was peeing and thought nothing of it (i was far away and he looked like he was standing to pee), he did stand like that for a while as i was walking down to get him but when i got there he was standing normally so i thought nothing of it.

Tonight i groomed him and he dropped so i got some of the crusties while he was relaxed. i walked him back to his stall and noticed he was still dropped... odd for this horse. so i stuck my hand up in his sheath and it was so gunked up and just awful, i felt so bad for him, how uncomfortable. So i got him back out and got some warm water and went to work cleaning.

Of course it's below freezing so i could only clean for as long as i could feel my fingers and i think i got most of the big chunky pieces free so he should be more comfortable. This happened about 4 months ago too, all of a sudden he was just so gummed up, in the summer he looked as if he couldn't pee properly and got all swollen so me and a friend used a cleaner and the hose and spent a good 40 minutes cleaning him out. Is it normal for some horses to get so clogged up in their sheath like that?

Also, i don't want to use the excaliber that u have because it would involve rinsing with the hose and it's just too cold to put him through that. If i used ky would i have to rinse it off? is there something i can use to loosen the smegma without rinsing? i can rinse a little, tonight i was using a big syringe filled with warm water.

Oh and to add insult to frozen injury 2 boarders walked in while i was elbow deep up his sheath; one of them an elderly woman who owns a mare and wanted to know what the hell i was doing. Isn't it always the way.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

phoenix said:


> I didn't want to start a new thread since this one is already good and going.
> 
> Tonight i had to do an impromptu cleaning. yesterday i noticed my horse standing in the field like he was peeing and thought nothing of it (i was far away and he looked like he was standing to pee), he did stand like that for a while as i was walking down to get him but when i got there he was standing normally so i thought nothing of it.
> 
> ...


 You should have said to the two boaders, "Oh, I lost my keys." Just to make them wonder even more, lol!

Yes they can get that filthy that quick. I've been checking one of ours and every other week he seems to have some "chunkies." It's wintertime so I don't know why he would be sweating or where he would get the dirt from because the ground is covered with snow. Our mares also are getting smegma on their udders :?


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

okay, next time that happens i am totally saying that. it was pretty funny though, one of the boarders brought their dog with them and that little thing was intent on eating everything i was throwing on the floor, ew!

i guess i'll keep an eye on it and make sure he doesn't swell up like last time,


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

If he is swollen up, make sure to check for a bean. It might not be the case but wouldn't hurt to check. One of ours is swollen and we had the vet come check him out and clean him. The vet couldn't find anything wrong and thought that maybe it was from him not being able to move around like he does in the summer. He's in a smaller area for the winter.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

usandpets said:


> If he is swollen up, make sure to check for a bean. It might not be the case but wouldn't hurt to check. One of ours is swollen and we had the vet come check him out and clean him. The vet couldn't find anything wrong and thought that maybe it was from him not being able to move around like he does in the summer. He's in a smaller area for the winter.


He's thankfully not swollen yet but last time he was this clogged up he did get swollen, i think i've managed to get it clean earlier this time. 

I poked around for the bean but he was sucking his penis right up in the back, i'll check tomorrow when he will hopefully drop again. last time he got this bad i didn't find a bean.


----------



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

My boy seems to get gunky all of a sudden too! I check for a bean and general cleanliness about once a month. Usually nothing there. Then BAM one day he'll have a bean the size of my fist! Ok, I might be exaggerating. =) But it is strange how it happens so suddenly.


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

Umm, sorry if this is too old a thread to pull up :/. I just had a couple of questions to ask. I have never cleaned a sheath and hadn't even heard of doing so until a little while ago. My 36 yr old boy hasn't had his cleaned in atleast 10 years(I've had him for six and he was a trail horse before that for who knows how long) and IDK when my mini may have had his done. I am sure both would kill me if I tried to do theirs and I have never noticed any issues with them going pee. So, if their's is clean(I will check next time they drop), would you say they need them cleaned? My 4 yr old however looks dirty. And even though he was probably used to routine cleaning at the track, I will probably just use warm water. Umm, this is kinda strange but, do you guys wear gloves when you do this? I didn't really see a mention of it so I just wasnt sure :/


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

trIplEcrOwngIrl said:


> Umm, sorry if this is too old a thread to pull up :/. I just had a couple of questions to ask. I have never cleaned a sheath and hadn't even heard of doing so until a little while ago. My 36 yr old boy hasn't had his cleaned in atleast 10 years(I've had him for six and he was a trail horse before that for who knows how long) and IDK when my mini may have had his done. I am sure both would kill me if I tried to do theirs and I have never noticed any issues with them going pee. So, if their's is clean(I will check next time they drop), would you say they need them cleaned? My 4 yr old however looks dirty. And even though he was probably used to routine cleaning at the track, I will probably just use warm water. Umm, this is kinda strange but, do you guys wear gloves when you do this? I didn't really see a mention of it so I just wasnt sure :/


 Even though they look clean, they may have a bean. You can't see it with out pushing back the skin at the tip of the penis. First, they need to get used to being touched there. If they don't like being touched there, you can have a vet sedate the horse and clean them. Some people wear gloves because the smell from what is cleaned out can really stink. I don't because it doesn't bother me.


----------



## OneHotFuzz (Feb 26, 2011)

You guys clean them a lot lol  I ws always told to do it once every three months or so or else you will clean out all the benificial bacteria and they will be more likely to end up with infections and stuff. 



> Since we're on this glorious subject, I was wondering, does anyone do their cleaning without any products/water?


I only ever use water and that's only in the summer cause it's far to cold here between november-april, he'd end up freezing lol, and that would be super uncomfortable I bet. During those months I just gently pull off the pieces of smegma. I'm pretty sure water will do the same job as those products at no cost.



> Umm, this is kinda strange but, do you guys wear gloves when you do this? I didn't really see a mention of it so I just wasnt sure :/


I prefer to because if the smegma gets under your nails it can be difficult to get out and smells pretty awful IMO.


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

OneHotFuzz said:


> I prefer to because if the smegma gets under your nails it can be difficult to get out and smells pretty awful IMO.


Will the smell stay on your hands? Eww!


----------



## lovemyhorseys (Jul 19, 2010)

usandpets said:


> I agree with you, but they need cleaning too!


I know lol they are just easier for me to clean.. well except my 3 year old.


----------



## skittlesfirehawk (Mar 5, 2011)

I remember learning how to clean a sheath in my equine studies class there were like 10 of us and we all had to stick our hand up the horses sheath and feel around.It was all girls so of course we were non stop giggling.


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh jeez! I had no idea about any of this, well looks like Gambit is in for a surprise this weekend.


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

This thread had me in stitches, but I learned alot as well lol, ty all for the info :lol:


----------



## welshies rule (Feb 7, 2010)

I am firmly of the oppinion that if it isnt broke don't fix it!
I only ever clean a sheath if one of them has an infection or an irritation 

Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-grooming/i-cleaned-his-sheath-first-time-64727/page5/#ixzz1HpOlBd00

I agree! 

Have had quite a few horses in my care the oldest being about 28 and he needs a little help staying clean now and again 

BUT

I spoke to our vet about this and he told me that they need some grease etc in there and its better to leave well alone unless theres a problem as most problems come when people start cleaning and once you start cleaning thier bits you have to continue as if you are cleaning them then thier bodies stop cleaning themselves. 

there will be occasions when you may need to clean but they are quite few and far between


----------

